# Cub Cadet 2160: Mower Shuts Down When Mower Deck is Engaged



## mickeyb (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a Cub Cadet 2160 and the tractor runs fine by itself. The problem happens when the mower deck is on. The tractor last about two minutes before the engine shuts down. If I shut the mower deck down first, the tractor regains power and runs fine. Any thoughts on what this happening?


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

sounds like your seat switch is bad ! bypass it with a paper clip at the plug in and try it


----------



## mickeyb (Jul 2, 2011)

I tried that... didn't work. I can mow for 30 seconds or so before it starts to shut down. If I disengage the the mower deck, the engine regains power. I wait a minute and can mow another 30 seconds or so. I can however turn the mower on at the highest position and it works fine, but is too high to cut grass.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Next think to check is to find out what if anything is binding.


----------



## mickeyb (Jul 2, 2011)

Nothing appears to be binding. The mower works for the time it is engaged until the engine wants to shut down. The mower will stay on forever as long as the tractor is not moving.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Would your cub have electric PTO?
Had cub years back acted almost as you wrote,found out electric PTO was the problem.


----------



## mickeyb (Jul 2, 2011)

I believe it is an electric PTO. How did you fix the problem?


----------

